# Monitoring IT8718F and IT8720F LPC-IO chipped motherboards



## trev (Jan 2, 2009)

As part of the long process (started in March 2008) of migrating my workstation from my ultra-reliable ASUS A8V-Deluxe socket 939 motherboard to my shiny new Gigabyte MA790X-DS4 socket AM2+ motherboard, I had one requirement which the effluxion of time had not resolved. Namely, how to monitor the CPU temperature, fan rpms and voltages.

The new motherboard uses an ITE IT8718F LPC-IO chip from which this data can be extracted if only a program to do so existed. So, throwing caution to the wind, I obtained the datasheet from the ITE website and have written such a program.

The program, aptly named it8718fd, can run either in the foreground or in the background as a daemon.

Usage: it8717fd [-c | -d | -r | -t | -v] [-p port] [-s secs] [-h]

 -c | --compact  Dump data in compact foreground mode
 -d | --debug    Dump data in debug foreground mode
 -t | --timed    Timed syslog dumps in daemon mode
 -v | --verbose  Dump data in verbose foreground mode
 -p | --port     Port no to connect to in daemon mode (default 11999)
 -r | --raw      iostat like output foreground mode
 -s | --seconds  Seconds to sleep between dumps (default 5)
 -h | --help     Show this help

Syslog output looks like:

Jan  2 13:20:25 phenom it8718fd: Temp = 43, 35, 85 RPM = 2177, 0, 6490 Vcore = 1.06 VDDR = 2.00 Volt = 3.23, 4.89, 11.49, -11.86, -5.11 VSB = 0.00 Vbat = 3.06

Foreground output looks like:

Temp = 42, 35, 85
RPM = 2198, 0, 6553
Vcore = 1.06
VDDR = 2.00
Volt = 3.23, 4.89, 11.49, -11.86, -5.11
VSB = 0.00
Vbat = 3.06

Raw foreground output mode looks like:


```
Temperatures        RPMs            Voltages
T1    T2    T3    Fan1    Fan2    Fan3    CPU Core    +1.05V    VCC3    VCC5    +12.0V    -12v    -5v    VSB    Vbat
35    35    50    1415    0    0    1.12            1.02    3.33    5.05    11.97    -12.90    -4.54    5.00    3.26
35    35    50    1415    0    0    1.12            1.02    3.33    5.05    11.97    -12.90    -4.54    5.00    3.26
35    35    50    1415    0    0    1.12            1.02    3.33    5.05    11.97    -12.90    -4.54    5.00    3.26
35    35    50    1415    0    0    1.12            1.02    3.33    5.05    11.97    -12.90    -4.54    5.00    3.26
35    35    50    1418    0    0    1.12            1.02    3.33    5.05    11.97    -12.90    -4.54    5.00    3.26
35    35    50    1415    0    0    1.12            1.02    3.33    5.05    11.97    -12.90    -4.54    5.00    3.26
```

Using my limited motherboard BIOS data, the results seem reasonably accurate except the 12v reading is 0.49v lower than the BIOS reading.

Anyway, if anyone else has a motherboard with the IT8718F =or= IT8720F chip and would like to monitor (and hopefully give me some feedback on accuracy with a different motherboard), ask me (trev (at) sentry (dot) org) for the code.

[Edit]
Also known to work with:
o a Gigabyte P45-UD3P running OpenSolaris.
o a Gigabyte M720-US3 running FreeBSD.
o a QNAP TS-259-Pro system running NanoBSD.
o a Gigabyte MA790X-DS4 system running FreeBSD 8.0 and others.


----------



## randux (Jan 26, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## ss_bf (Dec 25, 2009)

nice!
May i ask you for it8717fd program source code?
I send email but failed.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## ss_bf (Dec 25, 2009)

forgot, my pc with Gigabyte MA790X-DS4 socket AM2+ motherboard,AMD Phenom 9750 Quad-Core,2G memory and it runs FreeBSD 8.0 and others platform.


----------

